# The Brave One..



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I saw this movie over the weekend. It stars Jodie Foster as a victim of a violent crime in Central Park of all places (go figure). Anyway she ends up getting her hands on a Kahr K9 and goes looking for justice. The movie is a little slow but ends perfectly. Terrence Howard does a great job as a NYPD Detective. 

One plus for me was now my friends girlfriend and my wife understand why we carry CCW. My wife has had nightmares since we saw the movie, and is saying to me when we leave the house "Do you have your gun?" which was never a thought for her before. It her and the other girl some of the harsh realities of life. So I think it was an educational film as well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It was originally going to be a remake of _Death Wish_. I know this because Galco was approached about putting some holsters in a gun shop scene. Not sure if that made the final cut, though. See any Galco packaging?


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

No, the gun shop scene was brief and only showed guns in the display case. I don't remember any holsters. She carried in a messenger bag.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just perfect. Thank you for being so observant!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Good movie; really good movie.

Not going to give anything away, but after that scene on the subway, I was thinking "F' yea!"

...and on a side note, Jodie Foster looks great.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

No problem Mike.

Yeah, Spartan I actually clapped out loud once or twice. The "youths" in the theatre were not too excited about that. 

Also Jodie looked good and she was naked in a scene which was a bonus!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

FallGuy said:


> Also Jodie looked good and she was naked in a scene which was a bonus!


Someone please send a DVD copy to my APO address immediately.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Was it really her? I figured she'd be a bit more saggy by now.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, I am a skeptic on that kind of stuff. It never shows the boobies in the same shot as her face... hmmm, 'sex double'? That's just a quick thought I had when that scene came up... "I wonder if it's really her?"

For my imagination's sake, I will just make myself think it was really her.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Amazing how motivating a few million dollars, a personal trainer, a nutritionist, a chef, and about 80 hrs per week of free time can be when it comes to "snapping" into shape. (That and a little "nip-tuck")

I was one of those Hollywood Personal Trainers at one time... long ago

hahaha

Make you a deal...
You get in Brad Pitt shape in 6 months, and I'll give you say.... $5 Million...
$1Mil now, and $4Mil at the photo-shoot...

Can you get in shape?

Sorry for off-topic....

Jeff


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it was her. The breast were small yet they looked firm. I have seen her nude in the movie "Nell" and they looked the same to me. I could be wrong but lets hope I am not.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I thought that this was a forum for "shooters", not "hooters". lol


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> I thought that this was a forum for "shooters", not "hooters". lol


Hey, my ideal Sunday is a morning of shooting followed by an afternoon of NFL Sunday Ticket at Hooters!

But seriously...if we're discussing movies, let's try to keep it gun-related rather than sexual. Though I do think Jodie Foster is lovely!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

One could argue those are her "guns". Heheehe....


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> One could argue those are her "guns". Heheehe....


LOL! :anim_lol:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Before you read this article, make sure you duck tape your head real good, so blood doesn't shoot out of your eyes!:smt076

http://www.alternet.org/movies/63054/?page=2


----------

